# Delonghi KG79 mod. Advice needed please



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm getting a KG79 grinder as a Xmas pressie and understand it can be modded to produce a finer Espresso grind. Any advice on best methods?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## timtimster (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

Try this -






and read this - http://ping-pong-balls.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/so-youve-bought-delonghi-kg89-how-to.html

Adjusted mine as in the video and removed the 3 screws as in the blog and it grinds fine now. People on here might tell you its rubbish but its okay for what I want it to do.

Tim


----------



## deltacharlie26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you. The youtube guide worked for me. Now much finer grind. Changed from a pull of 11 secs, no crema to 24 secs some crema, but my tampering skills could be better! I will try it for a few days to hone my tampering skills to see if I should go any finer. I haven't removed/filed the three protruding screws yet, but as they come after the coarse grind blades, I am not sure it will make any difference though.


----------

